# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] UnmarshalException

## jleroulley

Bonjour,
Je sais qu'il y a surement une solution simple a mon problmes. 
Je travail sur les format d'echange des facturation dans la sant.. est je dois mettre en place l'archi d'une nouveau module d'echange en java. 
Pour commencer les donnes du problemes 
le xsd de dfinition. 


```

```

le XML 


```

```

le java : 


```

```

J'ai le message suivant : 
GRAVE: null
javax.xml.bind.UnmarshalException: unexpected element (uri:"", local:"evenementsServeurActes"). Expected elements are <{http://www.hprim.org/hprimXML}evenementsServeurActes>
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext.handleEvent(UnmarshallingContext.java:603)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.Loader.reportError(Loader.java:244)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.Loader.reportError(Loader.java:239)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.Loader.reportUnexpectedChildElement(Loader.java:116)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext$DefaultRootLoader.childElement(UnmarshallingContext.java:1009)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext._startElement(UnmarshallingContext.java:446)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallingContext.startElement(UnmarshallingContext.java:427)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.SAXConnector.startElement(SAXConnector.java:137)
        at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(AbstractSAXParser.java:454)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLNamespaceBinder.handleStartElement(XMLNamespaceBinder.java:876)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLNamespaceBinder.startElement(XMLNamespaceBinder.java:568)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.dtd.XMLDTDValidator.startElement(XMLDTDValidator.java:756)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:752)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$ContentDispatcher.scanRootElementHook(XMLDocumentScannerImpl.java:942)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:1520)
        at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:333)
        at org.apache.xerces.parsers.DTDConfiguration.parse(DTDConfiguration.java:524)
        at org.apache.xerces.parsers.DTDConfiguration.parse(DTDConfiguration.java:580)
        at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(XMLParser.java:152)
        at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(AbstractSAXParser.java:1169)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal0(UnmarshallerImpl.java:211)
        at com.sun.xml.bind.v2.runtime.unmarshaller.UnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(UnmarshallerImpl.java:184)
        at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:137)
        at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:142)
        at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:151)
        at javax.xml.bind.helpers.AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(AbstractUnmarshallerImpl.java:169)
        at java_xml_oxs.Main.main(Main.java:38)

SUR LES FORUM EST AUTRE LE CONSEIL EST LE SUIVANT : 
passer par 

```

```

La sa marche mais je ne peut pas acceder au type qui compose mon tyepevenementsserveuractes. 
En claire : 

```
ac.getEnteteMessage().getIdentifiantMessage()
```

ne marche pas j'ai java null pointer exception 
j'aurais besoin d'un coup de main.
Je travail avec jaxb 2.x et netbeans 6.1... 
Merci d'avance....

----------


## jleroulley

Pour info le marchalling : 


```

```


marche et donne ce fichier XML : 


```

```


J'aurais vraiment besoin d'un coup de main... ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## jleroulley

Voila a force j'ai trouv....

1/
ne pas oublier xmlns="http://www.hprim.org/hprimXML" l'espace de nommage dans le fichier que l'on veut lire....


```
<evenementsServeurActes xmlns="http://www.hprim.org/hprimXML" version="2.0" acquittementAttendu="non">
```

2/la classe generer par JAXB doit posseder un xmlrootelement 


```

```

3/le code du unmarshalling


```

```

----------

